# A few Oahu photos



## gstepic (Oct 24, 2007)

This is really old news as this gallery is from our first trip about four years ago. I was just starting to get into photography so hopefully I will have much better photos after our trip coming up.

http://www.expecttowin.smugmug.com/gallery/863104

I swear I am worse than a little kid. I am doing everything I can to pump myself up for our trip (like looking at old photos!) and I really do not need to get any more excited than I already am. We just booked our first dinner at Huggos on the Big Island for the day we arrive (November 3rd). I went on-line to find their site and I kept staring at one photo of where we will be sitting (I was guaranteed a railing table) imagining my wife and I sitting there! I am ashamed to say this 59 year old is acting more like a 7 year old (are we there yet!!!). 

I guess for 10 more days I have to try my best to live in the real world instead of my dream world, but I have to say it is a losing battle!

Gary


----------



## ricoba (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the post, the pics are great.  

Enjoy your trip


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2007)

So, Gary, how many Aloha shirts do you own?  How many times have you worn one in recent weeks?  I'm guessing it's been more than once.

As for your attitude about thinking ahead to your trip:

I read in Reader's Digest once about a serviceman who came home on leave unexpectedly, and surprised his parents with a visit for the Holidays.  The first they knew of his visit was when he knocked on the front door.  After the initial shock and hugs of greeting, his mother was acting kind of sad.

The serviceman said, "What's wrong, Mom?  Aren't you happy to see me?"

She replied, "Don't be silly, dear.  Of course I'm happy to see you."

"Then why are you acting sad?" he asked.

"Well," she said, "by just showing up like this without telling us you were coming, you have denied me the pleasure of anticipating your arrival."  



You're normal, Gary.  Hawaii Fever is good for you. 

Dave


----------



## Mimi (Oct 24, 2007)

We go to the islands every summer, and I still get excited every time we go! Last summer we went to 3 islands and stayed 4 weeks. Next summer we are going to 4 islands and staying 5 weeks.  I'm thinking about booking a winter trip one day, to observe the whales. Before we check in at KCR, we always have lunch at Huggo's to get some aloha and fresh fish!  :whoopie: Have a great vacation!


----------



## gstepic (Oct 24, 2007)

*I am enjoying the photos Mimi*

Mimi, you have several really nice photos in your galleries, I want to look at them again on my larger home monitor. And Dave, yep, bought a couple Aloha shirts Saturday and of course wore them over the weekend. 

234 hours till lift off but whos counting! (ME!)

Gary


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 24, 2007)

You are totally normal.  

That's why I'm the Kauai Kid--wife says I act like a kid in Hawaii.  It happens every time. Even after 25 years.

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 24, 2007)

Wonderful pics, Gary.  Gives me something to aspire to.  Really looking forward to seeing what you come back with this trip, now that you'll be taking your photography more seriously!

***

For the last four or five years, whenever we go to Kaua'i we make sure to stop at Banana Patch Studio.  One pattern that they use we particularly like, and each year we add one or two pieces to our collection.  We started out with mugs, but we've now got as many mugs as we will ever likely need. (I'm looking at one on my desk right now, with the remnants of this morning's coffee.)  So now were adding other pieces.

I find the mugs are particularly nice reminders of our trips to Hawai'i.  There's just something pleasurable about plodding out to the kitchen in the morning, getting a cup of coffee while it's cold and gray, and being reminded of sun and beaches.


----------



## Transit (Oct 24, 2007)

very nice pics


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Oct 24, 2007)

*Beauty of Oahu*

Loved your photos....and glad to see that you got to enjoy some of the beauty of Oahu.  It isn't all Waikiki and rush hour traffic Honolulu!  The big Island is wonderful....so much to see!  Have a fantastic time!

Barb


----------



## shagnut (Oct 24, 2007)

Beautiful shots.  shaggy


----------



## debraxh (Oct 25, 2007)

Huggo's is our favorite place to dine on the Big Island.  Here's a pic from our visit last April:






Have a great trip!


----------

